# Help sexing a Fusco, Phenochilus, and unkown Protmelas ?



## RichardsA4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Need help sexing my 3-3.5" Nimbochromis Fusco. It was showing a faint hint of blue hue on its face when I purchased it. Now I only see it very very lightly when I first turn on the lights or feeding time. It does almost look like it may have two egg spots coming in but its hard for me to tell. I had one Fusco awhile back that showed a hint of color in its face at 1-1.5" turned out to be a female. She grew out to 6.5-7" and showed no color what-so-ever. I am trying to keep my tank all males, but these Nimbochromis Fusco have got me fooled so far. 

























Curious if any may know what this is ? Approx 3.5" and so far it looks to have a hint of blue on its entire body. It was in a mixed hap tank at my local privately owned fish store. I can tell its a Protomelas just not sure what. I have two Red Empress right now and so far the coloration and even the juvenile black lines are much different. I thought maybe 









Ordered this Phenochilus Tanzania from LFD. They had the option to select male and this was what I got. Not sure how they tell at such a small size. I've had him for several months and it seems like he refused to grow. This guy is only maybe 2-2.5".


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You can sex mouthbrooding cichlids fairly easily by venting them at pretty much any size over 1". Take the fish out and look at it upside down and look at the anal pore which is located just in front of where the anal fin begins. You will see two dark colored spots. If they are both the same size it is a male. If the posterior spot (the one closest to the anal fin) is about twice the diameter as the anterior spot it's a female.

Unless you are looking at full colored males this is the only sure way to tell.

Andy


----------



## RichardsA4 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Fusco has started to show a lil color so I think I got lucky this time.

Anyone have idea on what species that Protomelas might be ?


----------

